# My Space Security Issues



## Russells Hounds (Nov 12, 2005)

I got this off another forum Im on.

Everyone,

Just a reminder that the website known as My *Space* has severe security issues that may subject your computer to risk when pulling up content from this site. As a general rule, such websites are off limits on company equipment and I strongly recommend that your home computers not be used to visit this area till it is clear that their problem is fixed. Right now, simply looking at their website can trigger a virus to be downloaded to your computer.

Our antivirus software will catch the virus delivered from certain multimedia files and ads infected at My *Space*, however due to the way the virus propagates itself, the virus will download itself to your computer first before it is detected. This causes a great deal of concern if the virus mutates. Now if popups are disabled (and they should be) from within internet explorer, you will get a prompt first prior to the virus being downloaded.

Link to 1 of the several stories: http://www.wric.com/Global/story.asp?S=5178976


----------

